# Lobster stuffed portabella



## atomicsmoke (Jan 21, 2017)

IMG_20170121_143827.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Jan 21, 2017






Stuffing is a mix of lobster meat, chopped mushroom stems, Cilantro, butter.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 21, 2017)

.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 21, 2017)

Call
Me crazy but that lobster stuffed shroom looks like an egg!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 21, 2017)

Doesn't lobster lay eggs?


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 21, 2017)

atomicsmoke said:


> Doesn't lobster lay eggs?



:laugh1:


----------



## gr0uch0 (Jan 21, 2017)

What came first, the lobster or the egg??


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 21, 2017)

We did something similar with crab and added cream cheese they were yummy. Let us know how it turns out....


----------



## cmayna (Jan 21, 2017)

Lobster stuffed porty, over easy?


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 21, 2017)

AB Canuck said:


> We did something similar with crab and added cream cheese they were yummy. Let us know how it turns out....


Only did one with lobster, since the stuffing was leftover from Fri dinner . Tasted great, will do again.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 21, 2017)

cmayna said:


> Lobster stuffed porty, over easy?


Thank you...Will use the complete title next time.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 22, 2017)

Looks awesome!

Love the egg on top!

Al


----------



## marctrees (Jan 22, 2017)

How do you prep the Porta?

How washing,  and clean out fins or not?

I ADORE mushrooms, but have not had un muddie taste experience w Porta.

Kinda like the muddy crawfish taste thing problem.

And just a quick my opinion, being frugal w food, and using cilantro every week, we only toss out the bottom  1/2" of the stems, use everything else after a bit of picking through and washing.      Marc


----------



## gr0uch0 (Jan 22, 2017)

At the risk of hijacking the thread, elaborate on muddy crawfish, Marc.  If you you're not rinsing, purging, then rinsing again, give that a try.  No muddy taste whatsoever.


----------



## marctrees (Jan 22, 2017)

Grouch 0 I have never prepped or cooked my own.

Sorry, maybe dumb, I just meant when I ate ate E TX restaurants.

I did suck the heads dry though, so it's a start at least.

Just dirt muddy.

See, maybe I'm expecting the "cleaner" taste of shrimp, snow crab, etc.

So I may be unrealistic.  

ALLLL comments and instruction more than welcome.    Marc


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 22, 2017)

Marctrees said:


> How do you prep the Porta?
> 
> How washing,  and clean out fins or not?
> 
> ...


I just wipe it with a wet paper towel.


----------



## marctrees (Jan 22, 2017)

OK, thank you.    Marc


----------

